# Virginia Snow



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

anyone hear about all this snow Virginia has been getting.. my old man lives down there and said they are expecting another foot or more.. im ready to make the 10 hour drive and start plowin


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah VA,DC, AND MD are expected to get 1-2 foot friday -saturday



chris694205;987212 said:


> anyone hear about all this snow Virginia has been getting.. my old man lives down there and said they are expecting another foot or more.. im ready to make the 10 hour drive and start plowin


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

im ready to drive down there...


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Ive offered a couple times to take a truck or two and a skid steer or two down but no takers. Its only about 5 hrs from us. Maybe I'll just go down, snag a ton of driveways.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

yea i think its a good idea... i probably would only bring one truck with a V plow and possibly a skid steer... just think, pull into a outlet mall, pizza place, gas station etc and ask.. its not like they have much of a choice


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

chris694205;987668 said:


> yea i think its a good idea... i probably would only bring one truck with a V plow and possibly a skid steer... just think, pull into a outlet mall, pizza place, gas station etc and ask.. its not like they have much of a choice


I am in no way implying these guys down there have no clue or can not keep up. But even up here where we get several of these storms a year (except this year so far) no one can keep up. I'm sure the trucks with plows ratio is far less down there, probably 5 to 1 (us 5, them 1,lol). But again I dont want to give off the vib that companies down there are not professional, just offering a hand.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

def. agree with that... i was under the impression that there werent many companies down there at all doing snow removal


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

*Subs available*

We have plow trucks available - From Michigan & will travel.
Plow trucks with straight & V plows
Skid steers with / with out push boxes
Send PM with contact info if needed.


----------



## w4hyi (Dec 8, 2009)

There's $$$$$$$$$$$$ fallen from the sky in n.virginia the big money is here


----------



## crawla (Oct 11, 2009)

Some of the posts in this thread are funny.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

crawla;988522 said:


> Some of the posts in this thread are funny.


Why are they so funny  Just trying to offer a hand. The funny thing is the guys who think they can handle a storm like this by themselves. Good luck in even 1ft of this wet heavy nasty snow. I'm sure the transmission shops are going to be slammed this coming week :laughing: :laughing: Good luck sucka's I'll take my 2-3" storms any day.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

VA DOT declares they have used 94% of their snow plowing/salting budget. LOL:laughing:


----------



## crawla (Oct 11, 2009)

Brian Young;988607 said:


> Why are they so funny  Just trying to offer a hand. The funny thing is the guys who think they can handle a storm like this by themselves. Good luck in even 1ft of this wet heavy nasty snow. I'm sure the transmission shops are going to be slammed this coming week :laughing: :laughing: Good luck sucka's I'll take my 2-3" storms any day.


Wasn't directed at you but some of the comments like there aren't any companies down here that do snow removal is kind of funny. People act like we are in the sticks. Just about any landscape or construction company does snow removal and have the bigger equipment like loaders to handle it. I too also like the smaller storms because I make more that way, but if all we get are these bigger storms I guess I'll have to make do.
Its starting to come down good now so I more then likely wont be on here for a couple days, I have money to make.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

crawla;988628 said:


> Wasn't directed at you but some of the comments like there aren't any companies down here that do snow removal is kind of funny. People act like we are in the sticks. Just about any landscape or construction company does snow removal and have the bigger equipment like loaders to handle it. I too also like the smaller storms because I make more that way, but if all we get are these bigger storms I guess I'll have to make do.
> Its starting to come down good now so I more then likely wont be on here for a couple days, I have money to make.


I think a lot of guys like myself just think that there aren't very many plows down your way, or not enough to keep up with this size of a storm. Plus we're bored,lol Pushing even a few inches of this kind of snow is hell on a truck and trying to push 4-6" of it.....yeah! A lot that normally takes an hour now takes about 3. Good luck, stay on top of it and plow with the storm.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

*The lastest update ............ $$$$$$ to be made still!!!!*

Its 8pm EST Sunday nite and I just got off the phone with a good friend from Maine that is working in Virginia this winter he is in Brambleton and they got 30" of snow there yesterday and he just told me that in that huge subdivision there has NOT been a plow in there all day until an hour ago a guy from a hundred miles away that has a sister living there came down with a front end loader and pushed one lane out He claimed that most people there, that have not moved there all day! And it was a beautiful day there today, and actually melting this afternoon. The complex owns two snow blowers, and a two wheel drive ATV with a plow on it, to sevice this whole subdivisions that has over two hundred homes in it???? He claims they showed up there this morning with the snowblowers and two fellas from medico, and within an hour they had "pawnished" both blowers, so they called for backup, and the same guy that brought them in a pickup with monster tires came back to get them and unloaded the ATV with the plow  well he said that one of the workers took the helm of the ATV and imeadiately got hoplessly hung up and that was the end of it for the day................... NOTHING done. 
He called me and said it will take 2-3 days to clean up the mess and wanted me to drive all nite to come down; and help them but its 16hrs from here!!!!:crying:
Anyway if any of you young guys have been sitting around wondering if there is any money to be made down that way head for BRAMBLETON VA :salute:TONIGHT . To give you some idea how much they are paying tonite; he said that some landscaper just droped off a kid with a shovel and he was shoveling the 4ft of snow banks the loader just left; to the back of the cars; and they are paying him $100 ea; to get out into the road !!!!! So they can go to the store!!! He said it is UNREAL that no one in the complex even has a shovel ???? It is just toooo far for us to load up and go from here just for two days but if I were within 4-6hrs of there, I would be loadin my plow into the body of the truck and pickin em up and puttin down RIGHT NOW. He estimated a guy could make around$1500 tommorrow and the next day; per truck,pushing 75ft driveways, as he said that area is compleatly shut right down as of tonite????? I am only repeating EXACTLY what he just told me................:he is a straight shooter and knows snow as he used to plow for the town of Houlton,Me.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

Fisher, you got a number for your buddy, i'm ready to leave Portland tonite.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

its not that i didnt think there were snow removal companies.. i got pics of a suburu with a plow on the back of it, plowing out a mall parking lot the other day in Rocky mount.. so apparently they didnt have big loaders


----------



## bchurch05 (Dec 6, 2009)

Was thinking about heading down anyword on wether or not they still need plow trucks. I have to be in DC on thursday anyway was going to fly down but maybe I should leave now and drive down with the plow truck and tractor with the loader and big blower on the back.


chris694205;991296 said:


> its not that i didnt think there were snow removal companies.. i got pics of a suburu with a plow on the back of it, plowing out a mall parking lot the other day in Rocky mount.. so apparently they didnt have big loaders


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Go now as he told me they are NOT going to get this mess cleaned up before the next one ..................... you will make a ton of money but you guys have got to get down there.
The work is there but you gotta be there to get the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## w4hyi (Dec 8, 2009)

fishervman call me I'm in sterling about 6 miles away from him 571 283 5105 Jay


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

*update on Virginia snow..............*

Just spoke to Jay from the above post and he is now pulling into the area and going to hook up with my buddy so we will actually get an update from Jay right on site so everyone will know what is actually going on down there in real time


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

I'be the first to admit that for the most part we didn't have our act together for such huge storms but after a couple of them the state has gotten much better with their plowing.
I grew up in NH so I know a good snow when I see one...

I just brought my Skid steer home and did all my neighbors because most of them are 60+ and they don't need to be shoveling snow. The roads are clear and the kids had school today but we're suppose to get another 5" or so tonight.

Up in DC they got slammed with anywhere from 24 to 30" of heavy wet snow. At that depth the plows were getting stuck and you need a large wheel loader to effectively make the first pass down a street.

If you want to come down I would suggest goint to NOVA as near Rocky Mount (where I live) the roads are clear...


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

SMLCAT;992267 said:


> If you want to come down I would suggest goint to NOVA as near Rocky Mount (where I live) the roads are clear...


Would you reccomend hooking up with someone before heading down, or would you say there is plenty of work either way?


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

are you sayin rocky mount like near boons mill VA??? whats the story down there, are they keepin up or do they need some help


----------



## SVA_Concrete (Feb 4, 2010)

i can be there tomorrow with a 9k lb compact track loader. any word on folks needing help? I'm sitting on wet ground, cant work down here. might as well head north.


----------



## w4hyi (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Earl I called him after I got off the phone with you there was no answer left a mmessage and have had no return call so I don't no if you can call him latter today and find out whats up and by the way there calling for another 12 to 18 today and tonite


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

Harleychvy;992453 said:


> Would you reccomend hooking up with someone before heading down, or would you say there is plenty of work either way?


I would think that would be the best but I don't know anyone up there to reccomend to you. You might want to look up some of the larger landscaping companies and give them a ring...


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

chris694205;992457 said:


> are you sayin rocky mount like near boons mill VA??? whats the story down there, are they keepin up or do they need some help


Yeah, Rocky Mount / Boones Mill / Smith Mt. Lake / Roanoke have pretty much dug out.

They got twice as much snow in northern VA than we did.


----------



## w4hyi (Dec 8, 2009)

snowing again and there calling for 10 to 20 more I LOVE IT


----------



## SVA_Concrete (Feb 4, 2010)

What part are you in w4hyi?

we are sitting in manassas ready to work, job fell through that we drove up for. i have tractor, 2 guys on shovels and one on snow blower. 

looking for work.

call 757-310-1753


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We are heading down Wed. night/early Thurs. morning. Taking 2 trucks and 2 skid steer's and maybe 2 F550 dump's. We're headed to D.C. area if anyone wants to meet up somewhere. The biggest thing now is stacking and loading. Our storm seems to be falling apart. Every time I look the amount totals are going down, now its down to 2-4....big deal!


----------

